# Batch Skripting



## ProGamerTwins (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Aufgabe, aber ich weiß nicht so recht wie das gehen soll. Könnt Ihr mir da helfen ! Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich anfangen soll.
Die Aufgabe d) müssen wir nicht machen !

KLICK 



Danke schon mal im vorraus ! :upps


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Eine Batch-Datei unter windows ist ja nichts anderes als eine Textdatei mit einer Folge von Befehlen drin.
Du erstellst also eine Textdatei und nennst sie backup.bat

Danach machst du dir die cmd-Kommandozeile auf und gibst erstmal die Befehle direkt ein. Also ein Verzeichnis erstellen, dann mit xcopy das Zeug rüberkopieren, dann ein Zip-Programm für die Dos-Shell suchen und schauen, welche Parameter du anhängen musst um das zu zippen.
Wenn ein Befehl das tut, was du willst, hängst du ihn in die Batchdatei rein, pro Zeile ein Befehl.

Wenn man dann am ende die Datei aufruft, arbeitet sie alle Befehle nacheinander ab, erspart einem selbst das eintippen. Mit @echo off kannst du die Ausgaben des Batchscripts unterdrücken und mit @echo eigene Texte ausgeben.


----------



## ProGamerTwins (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke schön ! Es wäre aber sehr nett, wenn du schon so viel Ahnung davon hast, wenn du mir die fertige Datei schickt, ich weiß ja nicht wie lange so was dauert. Falls du Bock hast, kannst du mir die Batch Datei schicken.
Es wär sehr sehr nett ! THX

E-Mail: kd.stasik@arcor.de


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Klar, ich mach deine Hausaufgaben für dich. Möchtest du vielleicht noch Pommes dazu? 

Der sinn des ganzen ist es ja, dass du was dabei lernst, deshalb machst du es besser mal selbst. Im Notfall setz dich halt mit Klassenkameraden zusammen und erarbeitet das gemeinsam.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Dezember 2008)

Hier ist alles was du brauchst:
BATch Datei , cmd Befehle in Windows (DOS)


----------



## Fifadoc (2. Dezember 2008)

das tutorial is ja cool... sowas geht auch in windoof?
nutze in der forschung auch BATCH-Skripting, aber natürlich unter Linux und Linux Clustern.

Ich glaub zwar nicht, dass ich das unter Windoof je brauche, da Linux dafür echt einfacher ist, aber gut zu wissen 
Mit dem Tutorial sind die Hausaufgaben nu auch nur noch abtippen.


----------



## ProGamerTwins (2. Dezember 2008)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hier ist alles was du brauchst:
> BATch Datei , cmd Befehle in Windows (DOS)



Danke für deine Hilfe !


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> nutze in der forschung auch BATCH-Skripting, aber natürlich unter Linux und Linux Clustern.


Unter Linux ist es halt auch ungleich mächtiger, einfach auch deshalb weil die Shell da weit mehr involviert ist als die Kommandozeile unter Windows.
Aber Batchdateien sind im Grunde ein Dos-Feature und insofern schon sehr alt. Ich erinnere mal an Windows 95/98, da gabs ja die autoexec.bat als Startdatei in der dann Sachen wie XMS- und EMS-Speicherinitialisierung abgearbeitet wurden.


----------



## ProGamerTwins (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, 
ich bins. Ich bin soweit, aber ich weiß nicht wie das kopieren geht. 
Könnt Ihr mir bitte den Befehl für diese Aufgabe geben :

<<KLICK>>

Ich habe schon alles versucht und in all möglichen Foren gesucht, aber ich finde nichts.

Danke


----------



## aurionkratos (6. Dezember 2008)

Steht doch da: Nimm xcopy.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Dezember 2008)

Die Windows-Tipps Homepage - Tipp Nr. 141: Anwendung des Befehls XCopy (Parameter)

Du kannst auch im Dos-Fenster xcopy /? eingeben dann gibt er die alle möglichen Parameter aus


----------

